# Medicare Coverage, skin cancer screening



## JesseL (Oct 20, 2014)

Does medicare cover V76.43 skin cancer screening, along with V10.83, history of skin cancer, when billed in this way?

I know medicare care doesn't cover skin cancer screening but would they pay if I put V10.83 to support the service or would they automatically deny it and i'd have to go through the trouble of appealing.

I bill for New York but it's probably about the same everywhere else?

Patient complains of rashes and also wants a skin screening because of having a malignant neoplasm in the past, currently asymptomatic. 

I have it like this at the moment:
99214
DX 692.9, 690.10, v76.43, v10.83


----------

